# I'm sick of the Swiss!!!



## Carol (Apr 1, 2010)

[yt]i2XTuc6i1Uo[/yt]


----------



## Xue Sheng (Apr 1, 2010)

Kids in the Hall
COOL!!!


----------



## Hawke (Apr 1, 2010)

I blame Canada.


----------

